# Brake hose plug



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Not a great plan, but an inverted flare fitting with a cap should work, drive slow.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...1F90FD7C5044E508E2AA610F8DD0024975FDE&first=1

Even with that there's still going to be air in the line so you will only have 1/2 the brakes?

Far better to get it towed.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

This is a GM brake hose. It has a banjo bolt through the caliper end.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,..... Vise-grips,.... Pinch it *Tight*,....

You'll need to replace it, along with the caliper...


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Pony up for the tow, your going to kill someone. One caliper will work full power and whip you into the other lane. You will die. If you do use the vise grip method then duc tape the handle shut


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

put a nut & bolt with the copper washers on the line.


----------

